# GAF Grand Sequoia question.



## johnny roofer (Nov 13, 2011)

Has anybody installed these shingles on a circular roof (curved eaves)?
I have a 90sq job coming up this year and I am concerned about how the install will proceed because as the radius of the roof changes so will the offsets on the shingles...
Any solutions?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I have not installed THESE shingles on a radius but I have installed other shingles on radius roofs before. What I learned for roofing a radius roof was actually taught to me be a slater. It requires nail at the tip and a chalk line. Measure your first course horizontal widths, and snap a line from your tip to your mark. YOu will need to cut your shingle on each and every chalk line snapped. Works awesome with 3 tabs, works will with standard dimensional/architectural, but I would have no idea how well this method would work with the sequoia/canyon/presidential style shingle. 

Probably would be ALOT easier to sell them a standing seam roof on this radius!


----------



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

Picture or drawing available?


----------



## johnny roofer (Nov 13, 2011)

It is a clubhouse for a golf course and they just did some major renos that were all normal roofs in the Grand Sequoias. Now I have the lovely job of ripping the existing cedar off the clubhouse (it is sheathed) and shingling it. It is shaped like a giant 'S' with big gables coming out over the entry ways. I expressed my concern to the property manager with regards to the Grand Sequoias because they have a set stagger, and he pretty much told me to deal with it. So I am trying to figure out the best way to do it.


----------



## Aaron (Sep 26, 2011)

So, Johnny, how did it go? Didja make it work?


----------



## johnny roofer (Nov 13, 2011)

Aaron,
Its lined up for spring. I think I will take Grumpys installation strategy and see how that works out. I told the contractor that its not going to look quite right but he is adamant.
We will see how it goes.


----------

